# Contact Lenses



## coati

Hi

Hmmm specsavers are not good in the UK and now they are saying my lenses are being discontinued.
Thinking about the possibility of getting here in Portugal

In Ourique the only place is Mil Optica anyone advise or does anyone get sorted somewhere in the Algarve where they would probably speak English?

Rich


----------



## siobhanwf

If you have you prescription why not do an online search to see if there is anyone else supplying them. It may just be that Specsavers are just not going to stock them any more


----------



## coati

siobhanwf said:


> If you have you prescription why not do an online search to see if there is anyone else supplying them. It may just be that Specsavers are just not going to stock them any more


thanks, I do have a prescription; Specsavers will provide a different type but its such a time consuming place, you can sit for hours, their customer service is well expletive lol.

I do have 6 pairs left so thats 6 months worth.
I just think that somewhere here must do them?

I am going to call SS Monday and find out what is the real story BUT in the meantime would love from anyone here who has got them here.

Online providers might be another way to go but one really should have regular eye checks.


----------



## canoeman

As far as I know all the chain optical shops and the private one do contact lens, this is Continente's Contact Lens site as an example Lentes Contacto Well's Ótica - Continente Online


----------



## coati

Thanks Canoeman, seems very detailed, wish there was an English version, but hey proves they are around.


----------



## Robmaher

There are several online suppliers, one I have used before. I'm not sure I can leave a link here. PM me and I can let you have it. As I say, just google and there are quite a few to choose from.
Costs of lenses come out slightly below Specsavers, postage to PT is free with some of them, but solutions are expensive to ship, so would need sourcing locally. Hope this helps


----------



## bom dia lisbon

Jumping in here with some related questions...

For how long are contact prescriptions valid in Portugal? Does anyone know the approximate cost of an exam for a contact lens prescription? To order contacts from a PT site, is it necessary to provide a prescription, and is it verified with the issuing optometrist? What about UK or other EU countries?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## canoeman

UK your prescription must under 2 years old for glasses and copy with order, for contact lens a major supplier says
"It is imperative that you purchase the lenses you have been prescribed. You do not have to send your prescription to LensOn in order to verify your order. Instead you must prior to the purchase confirm to us that you are indeed ordering contact lenses to which you have a valid prescription for" believe here is no different


----------



## bom dia lisbon

Thanks, I had to read that last bit of legalize a few times, but it sounds like they make you check a box on the honor system? Saves me from going to the papelaria for a bottle of Wite-Out


----------



## joannewalker

I had a free eye test at Wells they also gave me some lenses to trial for a week before I bought six months worth. They were very ggod.


----------

